

HOLY CRAP Wasteland 2 kickstarter - rbergin
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/inxile/wasteland-2

======
neworbit
As I write this it's circa $7000 from goal and I'm tempted to put it over
myself. I loved that game back in the day, and it's being produced by the same
guys who made the original.

I am very impressed with the prospect of how much Kickstarter could change the
startup scene if you've already got a reputation to build on.

------
crowhack
It's been very entertaining watching the pledge amount go up every couple of
minutes. I really hope this gets funded!

What a stacked dev group as well!!

------
cobrabyte
I quite enjoy the pitch videos on Kickstarter and this one is no slouch.

"Would I f-n be here if I made Angry Birds?"

Too funny.

